# Gouty Tophi for $500 Alex



## Ltoth (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone know the proper code for the I&D of Gouty Tophi??

We are begging for help.

Your help is appreciated.

Lisa and Fellow Baffled Coders


----------



## mammajoy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Gouty Tophi*

What part of the body for this Gouty Tophi?


----------

